# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Burn out - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Burn-out*

Midden in de winter voelt een mens zich soms nogal vermoeid. In principe is dat niet verontrustend. Jammer genoeg verbergen dergelijke inzinkingen soms een kwaal die te duchten is omdat ze zich heel stilletjes en heimelijk een eigen plaats verovert in ons leven: burn-out.


*Het verbranden van al zijn reserves*
Letterlijk vertaald betekent de Engelse uitdrukking 'burn-out' zoveel als het 'verbranden van al zijn reserves'. Een werknemer die het slachtoffer van burn-out is geworden, is letterlijk leeg: hij heeft geen fysieke, emotionele noch intellectuele energie meer over. Hij is helemaal niet meer in staat om te werken en die toestand zal meerdere maanden duren. Gelukkig ontstaat burn-out niet van de ene dag op de andere. Het is een fenomeen dat geleidelijk groeit. Talrijke symptomen wijzen op de eerste fasen van burn-out en geven de persoon in kwestie nog de kans om eraan te ontsnappen.


*Rugpijn, vermoeidheid, prikkelbaarheid: de situatie wordt gevaarlijk!*
Burn-out treft dikwijls de mensen die zich op het werk het meeste inzetten, hetzij omdat het hun roeping is, hetzij omdat hun werkgever veeleisend is. De potentiële slachtoffers werken langer dan nodig is, nemen werk mee naar huis en willen bepaalde resultaten behalen. Op zich is hier niets op af te keuren. Maar geleidelijk aan kunnen die mensen geen onderscheid meer maken tussen professioneel en privéleven. Ze worden zenuwachtig en prikkelbaar en ontploffen bij de minste tegenslag. Deze symptomen, zichtbaar voor de persoonlijke en professionele omgeving, moeten als een alarmsignaal beschouwd worden, vooral wanneer het karakter van de persoon in kwestie duidelijk onderhevig is aan veranderingen. Langzaamaan verschijnen ook fysieke symptomen: 
-aanhoudende vermoeidheid, 
-verstoorde nachtrust, 
-rugpijn, 
-hoofdpijn, 
-spijsverteringsproblemen, 
-eetluststoornissen en 
-vermindering van het libido. Op deze manier ontstaan vicieuze cirkels: de werknemer voelt zich waardeloos, overstelpt door de problemen, machteloos en in paniek. Hij stapelt de overuren op, maar zijn efficiëntie vermindert, wat zijn vertrouwenscrisis nog doet toenemen. Zijn nachtrust wordt verstoord en de vermoeidheid tast zijn efficiëntie nog verder aan, wat de stress verhoogt, enz. De situatie wordt steeds erger, leidt tot een volledige burn-out en een arbeidsongeschiktheid van meerdere maanden.


*Herover de controle over uzelf en uw leven*
Om uit deze situatie te geraken, zal het slachtoffer moeten leren een nieuwe attitude aan te nemen ten opzichte van het werk. Had deze persoon vóór de crisis gereageerd, dan had hij de burn-out kunnen vermijden, zijn levenskwaliteit kunnen herstellen en zelfs verbeteren. Daarvoor moet men wel eerst toegeven dat er geleidelijk aan sprake is van een burn-out. Vervolgens moet men proberen om minder en beter te werken en om opnieuw professioneel en privéleven te scheiden. Dat kan door verplichte rustpauzes in te lassen, zowel tijdens de werkdag (zich uitrekken, ademhalingsoefeningen, een babbeltje met een collega, een korte wandeling in het park) als daarbuiten (werkvrije avonden en zelfs dagen, geplande activiteiten). 
Het is belangrijk om deze ontspanningsperiodes te beschouwen als afspraken met zichzelf en om ze in zijn agenda ook effectief te voorzien. De werknemer zal ook de werklast moeten leren beheren: zijn eigen grenzen leren kennen en "neen" durven zeggen wanneer die grenzen bereikt zijn. Deze strategie vraagt wel de medewerking van de werkgever. Gelukkig beginnen de ondernemingen het fenomeen 'burn-out' te erkennen en de werknemers die daarvan het slachtoffer zijn te begeleiden.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## mln

herkenbaar bij mijnklachten brrrr

----------


## Agnes574

mln,

Jammer dat je een burn-out hebt ....
Sterkte en probeer er positief mee om te gaan!!

Liefs Agnes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo mln,

Hoe gaat het nu met je?
Heel veel sterkte en zoals Agnes al zegt 'probeer er positief mee om te gaan'!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat is burnout?*
Burnout is een toestand (of dreiging van) emotionele uitputting naar aanleiding van menselijke interactie. Gecombineerd met verschijnselen van:
* depersonalisatie/cynisme (anderen als negatief subject of object zien)
* verminderd vertrouwen in persoonlijke competentie.
De emotionele uitputting, en wel naar aanleiding van een ervaren overlast met betrekking tot medemensen, is kenmerkend. 

*Verschil burnout met.....*
Burnout is deels een hype in die zin dat het vaak wordt genoemd. Tegelijkertijd rijst twijfel zoals: 'Is het al medisch erkend?' en 'Is er niet weinig onderzoek op dat gebied?'. Om in Nederland een mijlpaal te zijn op burnout gebied is deze site er. Met name 'hardline medici' twijfelen soms aan burnout: is het het midden tussen 'gezeur' en een echte depressie? Lees daarom verder op deze site EN op www.depressie.nl
Een van de vier doelstellingen van de Stichting Burnout is om de wetenschappelijke weg te volgen, dat wil zeggen: zowel het gevoel van de patiÃ«nt of klant te volgen en als waar te erkennen als slechts de bevindingen van wetenschappelijk onderzoeke voor waar te nemen.
Om op bovenstaande twee vragen te reageren:
Ja, er is al veel gepubliceerd wetenschappelijk onderzoek gepleegd op burnout gebied. Indien bepaalde artsen het begrip burnout betwijfelen is het a) omdat zij geen kennis hebben genomen van deze literatuur (zie ook genoemde wetenschappers onder 'Wat is burnout?') en wellicht b) omdat artsen vaak alleen fysieke zaken geloven die zij zelf kunnen zien - en niet gevoelens van klanten en/of het gedrag van klanten buiten de spreekkamer.
Wel interessant is om het verschil tussen burnout en andere verschijnselen onderstaand toe te lichten - verschijnselen zoals:
*Depressie:*
* is stemmingsstoornis (in plaats van burnout: energiestoornis)
* komt op alle levensgebieden tegelijk voor (in plaats van burnout: dat gebied waar de vermoeiende menselijke interactie plaats vindt = meestal het werk. Iemand die burnout is kan wel blij worden van andere dingen in het leven - bij depressie strekt de negatieve stemming zich uit op alle levensterreinen)
* wordt bij ernstige mate gekenmerkt door suicidale gedachten (bij burnout niet)
* valt te verhelpen met antidepressiva (in veel gevallen; burnout valt nooit met pillen te herstellen - slaappillen om te slapen, maar het burnout gevoel keert onmiddellijk terug als het gewone leven weer begint, na de nacht)
* kan deels erfelijk zijn en niet geheel uit het verdere leven te bannen (tenzij helpende antidepressiva)
Kennis van bovenstaande is belangrijk als u met artsen gaat praten. Artsen denken - behalve in fysieke zaken - vaak in termen van een psychische of persoonlijkheidsstoornis, zoals beschreven in 'DSM IV' (of de wereld gezondheisorganisatie: ICD 10). Burnout komt in DSM IV niet voor - wel 'depressie niet anders omschreven'. Denken dat iets aan de persoon ligt is foutief in het geval van burnout, zoals onder 'Omgeving of persoon?' op deze site wordt uitgelegd. Gelukkig bestaan wel de nodige (huis)artsen die in burnout geloven of het zelf hebben meegemaakt.
*CVS/ME*
CVS = Chronisch Vermoeidheids Syndroom of ME wordt gekenmerkt door vermoeidheid van onbekende oorzaak. In tegenstelling tot burnout kan bij CVS of ME:
* de patient geen levensgebied opnoemen waar hij of zij verschrikkelijk in teleurgesteld is of op is afgebrand
* komt ME/CVS langzaam opzetten en blijft het langdurig
* is er niet de geschiedenis van eerst veel betrokkenheid en enthousiasme die later omslaag in een uitgebrand gevoel
* brengt een verandering in de levensinrichting van de patiÃ«nt die wel helpt bij burnout, geen oplossing ten aanzien van ME/CVS.
ME/CVS is dus moeilijker te 'genezen'. De stand van de wetenschap is dat je er wel je leven op kunt aanpassen zodat je er minder last van hebt - maar bij de meeste patiÃ«nten blijft het. En een verandering in werkomgeving (bijna altijd de juiste oplossing bij burnout - waarna energie terugkomt) is geen oplossing voor genezing van ME/CVS.
*Stress*
Stress kenmerkt zich door een gevoel van spanning.
Als die spanning kortdurend van aard is, is het gewoon stress - met een bepaalde aanleiding. Gewoonlijk daalt het stressniveau na het ervaren van de aanleiding of na een incident weer gewoon.
Indien stress een lange tijd voortduurt kan het tot burnout leiden. Maar gewoonlijk kenmerkt stress zich (ten opzicht van burnout) door:
* tijdelijk karakter (van enkele minuten tot enkele dagen)
* verhoogd energieniveau (in plaats van verlaagd zoals bij burnout)
* verhoogde alertheid
*Algemene lusteloosheid*
Algemene lusteloosheid is een op zich interessant verschijnsel. Er kan ofwel depressie ofwel burnout achter zitten.
Echter, er kan ook a) een gebrek aan betrokkenheid of b) een gebrek aan gevoelens ervaren achter zitten.
Ad a) Een gebrek aan betrokkenheid kan ontstaan omdat het individu latere pijn wil vermijden - men zoekt niet iets op dat betrokkenheid opwekt, omdat men vergeten is dat er dingen zijn die kunnen betrekken, omdat het in het verleden toch niet hielp etc. Het verschijnsel lijkt op 'learned helpnessness' dat in de psychologie goed is beschreven. Ook het 'innerlijk ontslag' valt hieronder: het vele jaren in dienst blijven omdat het moet vanwege het loonstrookje en men toch niets anders (laat staan iets boeienders) op de arbeidsmarkt kan vinden. De (in negatieve zin) typische ambtenaar valt hieronder...'nog 35 minuten en is het 16.30 en mag ik naar huis, wat is vanavond op TC, welke vakanties kan ik boeken, wanneer mag ik met pensioen, wat kan ik allemaal met mijn levensloopregeling doen' etc.
Ad b) Sommige mensen weten tijdelijk of jarenlang niet wat ze voelen. Ze kunnen niet benoemen wanneer en of ze basisemoties als blijdschap, verdriet, kwaadheid, liefde, plezier voelen. In dit geval is op ontdekking gericht, emotioneel-lichamelijke therapie op zijn plaats, zoals lichaamswerk (en wat nog meer op Reich is gebaseerd of door hem is beinvloed).
''La nausie' van Jean Paul Sartre is een roman die het gevoel tussen depressie en algemene lusteloosheid goed beschrijft.
*Fibromyalgie*
Fibro myalgie betekent pijn in spieren en bindweefsels. Dit kan een persoon dwingen tot minder activiteiten of verminderd plezier, maar dit komt dan door de pijn in in spieren en bindweefsels en wordt - ook in de beleving van het individu - niet veroorzaakt door een mismatch van persoon-omgeving met emotionele uitputting zoals bij burnout. Een reumatoloog kan i.h.a. prima omgaan met fibromyalgie.
*Overspannenheid*
Van Dale zegt over overspannenheid: 'ziek, door te zware geestelijke belasting doorgedraaid'.
Ten opzichte van burnout kenmerkt overspannenheid zich door:
* actief maar ongeordend gedrag
* regelmatig hyperactieve perioden
* relatief korte duur
Maar: een probleem is dat 'overspannenheid' een Nederlands woord heeft en niet in het Engels een equivalent heeft zodat het moeilijk aansluiten is bij internationaal onderzoek. Overspannenheid of 'overstressed' zijn kan een voorstadium zijn van depressie.
*Comorbiditeit*
Comorbiditeit is het samenvallen van meerdere verschijnselen (stoornissen, aandoeningen). Een bekend voorbeeld is het tegelijkertijd voorkomen van depressie en angststoornis, of tegelijkertijd schizofrenie en bipolaire stoornis. Voor burnout is met name het diagnostiseren of depressie meespeelt belangrijk. Vandaar dat bovenstaand op het verschil is in gegaan. Omdat burnout een energiestoornis is en depressie een stemmingsstoornis is, ligt enig verband voor de hand in die zin dat een zeer lage stemming ook tot weinig energie leidt en dat een laag energieniveau ook tot niet veel positieve prikkels KAN leiden. 

*Test op burnout*
De zowat enige internationaal veel geteste en als goed bevonden burnout test is de
Maslach Burnout Inventory of tewel MBI.
Deze is in veel promotieonderzoeken getest.
De test is te verkrijgen bij uitgever cpp.com (Consulting Psychologists Press). In Nederland is deze test verkrijgbaar bij Swets & Zeitlinger in Lisse/Harcourt. Het is dus niet gratis - maar wel goed!
In de test worden de 3 dimensies van burnout getest die ook gegeven zijn onder 'Wat is burnout' en de definitie van burnout:
* emotionele uitputting naar aanleiding van menselijke interactie
* depersonalisatie/cynisme (anderen als negatief subject of object zien)
* verminderd vertrouwen in persoonlijke competentie (alle drie tegelijk).

*Burnoutprogramma en - coaches*
Elke psycholoog of psychiater zal wel iets van burnout weten. Maar dat is het: 'iets.....'.
Als u op zoek bent naar in burnout gespecialiseerde coaches en psychologen kunt u beter bij Stichting Burnout terecht.
Stichting Burnout werkt met ca. 30 in burnout gespecialiseerde coaches en psychologen, door het hele land. Stichting Burnout is niet goedkoop: wij besteden de nodige tijd aan onderzoek en ontwikkeling om het beste op burnout gebied te bieden wat in Nederland verkrijgbaar is.
Niet onbelangrijk: Stichting Burnout werkt niet 'zomaar' (sessie voor sessie) aan burnout, maar volgens een uitgekiend programma van ca. 12 sessies. Er is uiteraard wat ruimte om het te verkorten of te verlengen, maar met deze 12 sessies wordt het totale burnout vraagstuk omvat en grotendeels opgelost. Deze behandelmethode is uniek voor Stichting Burnout.

_(Bron: burnout.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Stichting Burnout - 12 sessie-burnoutherstelprogramma*
Het doel is bij te komen, energie op te doen en een aantal veranderingen te bewerkstelligen, zowel in u omgang met burnout (coping), uw leven als veranderingen bij uw werkgever.
Wij geven een indruk van de gebruikelijke volgorde van sessies. Tussen de sessies door worden huiswerkopdrachten gemaakt en worden wekelijkse activiteitenplanningen opgesteld. De (als richtlijn: 12) sessies zijn opgesplitst in 3 fasen:
*Fase 1 Leren Bijkomen*
* Sessie 1: Diagnostiek en oriëntatie. U wordt getest of u burnout hebt; ook wordt nagegaan in hoeverre 'de' typische burnoutverschijnselen bij u aanwezig zijn. Het programma wordt uitgelegd, financiën worden besproken en huiswerk wordt ingeleid  o.a. je burnoutverhaal opschrijven.
* Sessie 2: De uitputting. Er wordt met u diepgaan geïnventariseerd wat stressgevende situaties en factoren zijn. Die worden vastgelegd. Eveneens wordt nagegaan welke factoren in uw leven u nog energie geven, en welke u vroeger energie gaven. De probleemgebieden (qua energielekkage) worden met u op een rij gezet. Er worden prioriteiten gesteld m.b.t. Tot diverse zaken.
* Sessie 3: Zelfvertrouwen. Er wordt een 360 feedback rond u georganiseerd, en u maakt kernkwadranten, zodat u een des te beter inzicht krijgt wat u allemaal wel goed doet. Dit verhoogt uw zelfvertrouwen.
* Sessie 4: Stabilisatie. Werk stress kan overvloeien in privé en vice versa; hetzelfde geldt voor de vrije tijd. Deze invloeden worden op een rij gezet. De energiegevers worden benadrukt en tussentijds wordt nagegaan hoe u tot een goede, energiegevende weekplanning kunt komen. Ontspanning wordt geïntroduceerd.
*Fase 2: Inzicht verwerven*
* Sessie 5: Aanpak energievreters/stressoren. De eerder gemaakte lijst wordt erbij gehaald, en er wordt diepgaand geinventariseerd wat en hoe kan worden verminderd qua spanningsbronnen.
* Sessie 6: Coping. Coping is 'omgaan met'. Er wordt nagegaan wat uw copingstijl is in allerlei situaties. En hoe u eventueel anders met dingen om kunt gaan. Andere copingstijlen worden geoefend met rollenspelen, en huiswerk om een en ander uit te proberen.
* Sessie 7: Job match. Burnout kan voort komen uit een slechte match tussen persoon en werkinhoud of werkomgeving. De 8 meest gangbare mismatches worden met u nagegaan, om te kijken wat wel of niet van toepassing is. Ook wordt per gebied nagegaan wat er wel of niet aan te doen valt.
* Sessie 8: Belangentegenstellingen. Veel burnout hangt ook samen met belangentegenstellingen. Met u worden alle belangentegenstellingen in uw leven nagegaan  ook de tegenstellingen tussen u en uw omgeving (waaronder mogelijk collega's of baas). Ook wordt nagegaan wat of wie de 'steungevers' in uw leven zijn en wie de 'vermoeiers'.
*Fase 3: veranderen voor de toekomst*
* Sessie 9. Overtuigingen. Tijdens de sessies, maar ook door de week tussen sessies door (tijdens het uitvoeren van uw activiteitenplanning) gaan u dingen verrassen en opvallen waardoor uw opvattingen soms veranderen. Wij gaan op een rij welke opvattingen bij u wellicht allemaal zijn veranderd. De veranderde opvattingen kunnen leiden tot verminderde burnout.
* Sessie 10: Overzicht veranderingen. Hier worden alle zaken die u hebt ontdekt en wilde veranderen op een rij gezet: de energievreters die worden aangepakt, de energiegevers, de belangentegenstellingen, de coping, de jobmatch. E.e.a. Wordt samengevat en consistent gemaakt.
* Sessie 11: Door anderen dan u te maken veranderingen. De burnout lag natuurlijk niet geheel aan u. Aan de hand van de lijsten in de voorgaande sessies wordt vastgesteld wie verder wat moet veranderen om u uit de burnout te houden.
* Sessie 12: coming out/voor veranderingen opkomen. Hier wordt alles bij elkaar opgeteld, worden de belangrijkste doelen opgeschreven evenals de dingen die de werkgever moet veranderen. U gaat achter uzelf staan en samen met de adviseur vragen om de veranderingen die buiten u zelf staan.
Mail [email protected] of bel 010-5192 135 (voor het hele land) voor een vrijblijvend oriënterend gesprek bij u in de buurt.

*Wat veranderen?*
*Moet u veranderen of de omgeving?*
Iemand kan zich bij rust weliswaar tijdelijk beter voelen, maar het burnout raken was geen toeval en houdt veel meer in dan overbelasting. Het begrijpen van de combinatie van omgevingsfactoren, omgevingsbelangen en de kenmerken van de psyche van het individu is juist de kunst.
Bij burnout zal niet alleen het individu moeten veranderen, maar ook de omgeving.
Ook een normale aanpassing van de functie (bijvoorbeeld: meer inhoud en minder geregel of politiek) vereist een verandering van de (werk)omgeving. Indien het individu probeert zichzelf te veranderen maar de omgeving niet verandert (en bij gelkijkblijvende omgeving het individu niet van omgeving verandert) zal burnout niet helemaal weg gaan. Dezelfde mechanismen zullen opnieuw optreden.
Indien de omgeving niet bereid is te veranderen (bijvoorbeeld niet bereid is de functie aan te passen op de persoon - en letop: een verandering in de functie heeft gevolgen voor allerlei andere functies in de organisatie en DUS gaan allerlei andere belangen meespelen) is de laatste mogelijkheid dat het individu van omgeving verandert. Hierbij kan veel angst meespelen: 'Ik voel me zwak, krijg ik ergens anders wel werk' en het opgeven van zekerheden.
*Afhankelijkheid van de omgeving*
Omdat een individu met specifieke eigenschappen in de interactie met een specifieke omgeving burnout is geraakt, is er per definitie afhankelijkheid van de omgeving.
Een andere afhankelijkheid van de omgeving bestaat uit: steun. De paradox doet zich voor dat de omgeving waarin of waardoor een individu burnout is geraakt, door het individu niet 'verketterd' kan worden omdat het individu medewerking van die omgeving nog nodig zal hebben:
* om de functie of omgeving te veranderen
* om in een ander organisatieonderdeel te gaan werken
* voor begrip en steun van de sociale werkomgeving: het is prettig als collega's kaartjes sturen en informeren hoe het met u is.
De omgeving kan in deze bijna heilig lijken en zeggen: 'Het is triest wat er gebeurd is' en medelevend lijken of zijn. Maar: als de klok een of meer jaren zou worden teruggedraaid, zou de omgeving zich anders gedragen hebben zodat burnout voorkomen had kunenn worden?
U begrijpt het al: het hebben van burnout is een complexe zaak omdat het mede veroorzaakt wordt door de omgeving, u van die omgeving toch nog afhankelijk bent voor een verbetering van uw toestand en juist de match persoon-omgeving bepaalt of u een burnout krijgt of niet.
*De vier mogelijkheden van verandering*
Wij gaan de volgende vier mogelijkheden van verandering na.
*1. Uzelf*
Uzelf veranderen is niet gemakkelijk, zeker niet als u volwassen bent. U hebt een bepaalde persoonlijkheid, en ook als u overspannen bent of burnout hoeft u meestal niet veel aan uw persoonlijkheid te veranderen.
Natuurlijk zijn er wel de nodige coaches of psychiaters die graag veel sessies inplannen (en betaald krijgen...) om diep te graven. Kenmerkend is een vraag als: 'Wat maakt nou dat speciaal u overspannen bent?'. Psychiaters hanteren de DSM 4, een soort 'catalogus' met persoonlijkheidsstoornissen. Burnout komt daar niet in voor. Wel: depressie, angststoornissen etc. Laat u geen onnodige 'stoornissen' aanpraten en denk niet dat er wat mis is met u! Lees door onder 2, 3 of 4, dat zal u meer helpen.
*2. Enkele vaardigheden van u*
Natuurlijk kunt u een ontspanningscursus volgen, of meditatie, om beter te leren ontspannen. Het helpt, maar neemt niet de bron van spanningen weg. Ook is ontspanningstechniek vaak onvoldoende om u uit een diepe overspannenheid of burnout te helpen.
Wat echter meer succes heeft is bijvoorbeeld:
a. cognitieve gedragstherapie
b. biofeedback en neurofeedback
Bij cognitieve gedragstherapie wordt nagegaan wat u denkt en wat uw gedrag is. Door veranderingen aan te brengen in kerngedachten en nieuw gedrag uit te proberen (bijvoorbeeld beter 'grenzen aangeven') kunt u ervoor zorgen dat stressende situaties anders voor u gaan verlopen. U gaat anders denken en u gaat zich anders gedragen.
Moderne technieken zijn biofeedback en neurofeedback. Bij deze technieken worden verschillende lichamelijke (fysiologische) dingen van u gemeten en aan u teruggekoppeld. U moet denken aan:
* spanning van de spieren
* geleiding van de huid, als teken van hoeveel stress of emotie u hebt
* uw ademhaling (het patroon, aantal keren per minuut, regelmaat, coherentie met hartslag)
* uw hartslag
* temperatuur van uw handen
* uw herstelvermogen na bepaalde opgaven
* bij neurofeedback ook: hersenactiviteiten middels EEG. Het gaat er dan om dat u bijvoorbdeel meer alpha en theta golven in uw hersenen aanmaakt.
De apparatuur geeft u feedback; met oefeningen kunt u leren bepaalde waarden aan te houden, waarbij u zich ontspannender voelt. U krijgt met oefeningen en waarden op een beeldschem in cijfers en grafieken uitgebeeld wat - ten gevolge van emotie - in uw lichaam aan de hand is.
Met een coach kunt u dan leren bepaalde oefeningen te doen zodat u beter door hebt wat met u gebeurt. Het terugzien van de eigen overspannenheid in grafieken kan ook bevrijdend werken: dit en dat is echt aan de hand!

_(Bron: burnout.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*3. Iets aan de omgeving*
Soms is iets aan de omgeving veranderen al voldoende. Zoals:
* met minder mensen op een kamer zitten
* minder telefoon of geen telefoon op bepaalde tijden
* het afschaffen (!) van een mobiele telefoon
* meer stilte inbouwen op uw werk - zoals: op een stillere vleugel gaan werken en ruilen met een collega die niet zo snel last heeft van lawaai
* met mensen op de kamer gaan zitten die beter bij u passen
* iets andere taken, verantwoordelijkheden en behoeften
* etc.
Samen met u kunnen we de (werk?) plek gaan bezoeken die u veel stress geeft. En daar iets aan veranderen.
*4. Veel aan de omgeving*
Soms is een omgeving zodanig niet passend bij u - en dus: stresserend voor u! - dat aan de bestaande omgeving niet veel kan worden veranderd, behalve vam omgeving veranderen. Dit kan betekenen:
* werk dat inhoudelijk veel beter bij u past, qua motieven
* een werkomgeving die veel beter bij u past (bijvoorbeeld qua omgang of waarden en normen)
* een ander vak
* een andere leefomgeving
* andere mensen om mee samen te leven
* een ander land.
Deze laatste richting, 4, is dus radicaler dan 2 en 3. Maar soms is het onvermijdelijk of zelfs aantrekkelijk van omgeving te veranderen.
Voorbeelden:
* u kunt leren ontspannen wat u wilt, maar als u een baas heeft die u niet ligt, niet uw waarden heeft en die voorlopig niet weg gaat bij de organisatie, kunt u ontspannen wat u wilt - maar op een gegeven moment blijft gewoon het gevoel dat hij of zij een 'rotkop' heeft en alleen al denken (laat staan: zien) van hem of haar bezorgt u stress
* als u hoogsensitief bent is de kans groot dat een functie met veel management u niet zal liggen
* als u recht door zee bent qua waarden en normen maar uw directie graait, zult u terecht spanningen voelen...' waar werk ik voor?'

*Therapiesoorten (burnout)*
Wees u ervan bewust dat voor burnout vaak helemaal geen therapie nodig is, maar enkel: het licht aanpassen van de huidige werkomgeving/functie/voorwaarden, het veranderen VAN werkomgeving (d.w.z.: wisselen van werkomgeving) of coaching hoe met burnout om te gaan, te herstellen en weer energie te krijgen.
Therapie heeft de connotatie van het 'vrij worden van lasten' die te maken hebben met veronderstelde afwijkingen in de psyche, of afwijkingen ten gevolge van het verleden. Het kan zijn dat therapie nodig is omdat u denkt dat aspecten in uw persoonlijkheid of verleden u parten spelen. Maar:
* therapie kan niet alles veranderen - sommige dingen zijn onveranderbaar
* welke aspecten van u naar de voorgrond komen hangt ook heel erg af van de situatie! Een recept is dus het uitzoeken van die situaties waarin u relatief gelukkig bent en goed functioneert
* u hoeft niet 'normaal' te zijn. 'Normaal' is alleen maar een statistisch gemiddelde van wat in de maatschappij voorkomt of wat normaal gewenst wordt geacht. U hoeft niet normaal te zijn.
*Onderstaand volgt een overzicht.*
*a. Psychoanalyse gebaseerde therapie.* Dit is therapie die op het verleden is gebaseerd, met name uw jeugd. De psycholoog of psychiater is zo min mogelijk sturend, u wordt u zelf bewust van invloeden uit uw jeugd of verleden.
*b. Cognitieve gedragstherapie.* Bij deze therapie staat centraal: bij welk gedrag voelt u zich gelukkig of competent, en bij welk gedrag niet? Wat valt te veranderen aan het gedrag? En welke kerngedachten hebt u? (die het gedrag beinvloeden) Wat is te veranderen per kerngedachte?
*c. Gestalttherapie.* Deze therapie heeft veel met gewaarwording te maken, de gevoelens die in u opkomen in het 'hier en nu'. Er wordt niet gesproken over het verleden, en niet over de toekomst...het gaat om oefeningen in een groep in het hier en nu.
*d. Lichaamstherapie.* Overal in uw lichaam is emotie opgeslagen. Door bepaalde oefeningen en lichaamsbewegingen kan deze emotie vrijkomen. Dan kunt u er zich bewust van worden. Dit kan aangenaam of onaangenaam zijn...in elk geval wordt het geacht bevrijdend te werken. Alles 'stroomt' weer.
*e. Oplossingsgerichte therapie.* Dit is nauwelijks een therapie in die zin dat u niet hoeft te veranderen, maar kleine zaken aan uw omgeving. Als u zich down voelt, kunt u werken aan de gevoelens en erop in gaan, of juist - samen met de therapeut - een programma opstellen, evenals levensbeslissingen nemen, die u betere gevoelens en meer succes geven.
*f. Psychodrama.* De relatie tussen u en belangrijke mensen in uw leven wordt uitgebeeld door ze neer te zetten in een kamer, als in een toneel (bijvoorbeeld met stoelen). De neergezette situatie gaat 'net echt' voelen, u wordt zich goed bewust van emoties in bepaalde situaties. U kunt ook oefenen, met gesprekken, dialogen.... 'familieopstellingen' is een bekende vorm van psychodrama
*g. Biofeedback gebaseerde therapie.* EMDR en neurofeedback behoren ook tot deze 'familie'. Uw lichaam, en bij neurofeeback: uw hersenen, geven allerlei signalen af: de hersenactiviteit in bepaalde delen van de hersens neemt toe of af, uw hart heeft een bepaald ritme, uw ademhaling, uw spierspanningen, temperatuur in de handen, de vochtigheid/geleiding van uw handen......al deze signalen kunnen naar u 'real time' worden teruggekoppeld en u kunt dan bepaalde oefeningen doen om u lekkerder te voelen. U krijgt dat door wanneer u gestresst raakt, of u rustgevende hersengolven aanmaakt of juist niet....en u kunt uzelf dan trainen u bij een 'afwijking' in een prettiger staat terug te brengen.
*h. Zelfhulpboekjes.* Er bestaan allerlei zelfhulpboekjes - ze kunnen wel helpen in het kader van 'pscyhoeducatie' maar ze zijn meestal te licht - en bovendien gaan ze aan de kern van burnout en de vaak daarmee verbonden belangenstrijd uit de weg. Wij denken dat boekjes 'In 30 dagen uit je burnout' niet veel helpen. Bovendien is vrijwel altijd een coach nodig om te spiegelen, zaken mee door te spreken etc. Als u literatuur wilt lezen, lees dan meteen goede: zie onder 'nog meer over burnout'.
Bij burnout kunnen werkzaam zijn:
b. Cognitieve gedragstherapie
e. Oplossingsgerichte therapie
f. Psychodrama (met die mensen met wie u stressvolle situaties ervaart)
g. Biofeedback en aanverwanten.
Stichting Burnout heeft een heel specifieke uitgebelanceerde burnout herstel aanpak ontwikkeld, waarover u onder burnoutprogramma meer leest. In ons burnoutherstelprogramma zijn met name cognitieve gedragstherapie en oplossingsgerichte threrapie gecombineerd. 

_(Bron: burnout.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wie speelt mee? (burnout)*
Bij overspannenheid of burnout gaan wellicht veel mensen zich met u bemoeien.
Partner, familie of vrienden kunnen ongewenst en slecht advies hebben.
In een werksituatie zijn partijen waar u mee te maken hebt in elk geval:
*a. Uw baas*
* De spanning begint al vaak bij uw baas. Misschien is hij of zij een van de stressende elementen voor u...en zelfs als dat niet zo is:
* u moet zich bij hem of haar ziek melden
* u kunt zich schuldig voelen werk niet af te krijgen
* hij of zij kan in uw nek hijgen om te vragen wanneer u 'eindelijk' terug bent om werk af te maken
* hij of zij heeft een belangrijke invloed op uw loopbaan: van doelstellingen neerzetten, tot beoordeling, promotie, demotie, ontslag.....
Omdat uw baas zoveel macht heeft, is het van belang zijn of haar medewerking te houden. Zelfs als veel aan hem of haar ligt. Als eerste moet u een poosje vrij zien te krijgen (bijvoorbeeld alleen al de standaardperiode van eerst 2 weken vrij, die bedrijfsartsten voorschrijven) en als tweede: burnout begeleiding vergoed krijgen.
*b. Personeelszaken*
Veel mensen gaan ervan uit dat personeelszaken op komt voor het belang van medewerkers. Dat is echter niet zo; personeelszaken dienen in eerste instantie het bedrijfsbelang en hun bazen.
Personeelszaken durft zelden een beslissing te nemen die niet gedekt is door de lijnorganisatie. Houdt hier rekening mee als u hun acties in schat.
Personeelszaken handelt min of meer personeelszaken af, die volgen uit besluiten van hogere 'lijnbazen'.
Bij dit 'afhandelen' hoort ook contact met bedrijfsarts of arbo arts. Personeelszaken wil voornamelijk voorkomen zelf in problemen te komen; als de lijnorganisatie dus vindt dat er geld aan u mag worden aangegeven en dat u behouden moet blijven voor het bedrijf kunt u op medewerking van personeelszaken rekenen. Als u denkt dat de lijnorganisatie niet met u is, dan zal personeelszaken hoogstwaarschijnlijk proberen op de meest soepele en toch niet dure maar wel legale wijze van u af te komen.
*c. Uw bedrijfsarts*
Bedrijfsarts of arbo-arts worden voor het gemak hier tezamen besproken. Een arbo-arts moet voldoen aan de wetten en regelingen die voor een onafhankelijk arts gelden. Dit zal hij of zij meestal doen: een arts zal u niet snel gezond verklaren terwijl u veel te ziek bent of te werken of omgekeerd. Ook zal een arts vertrouwelijkheid kunnen betrachten bij wat u hem of haar vertelt.
Maar: er zijn grijze gebieden, wanneer is iemand ziek of niet?
Dan gaat snel meetellen: wat is de financiële afhankelijkheid van de arts?
Als hij (zij) wil dat zijn contract wordt verlengd, dan zal hij de werkgever niet teveel voor het hoofd willen stoten. Een bedrijfsarts wordt altijd betaald door een werkgever (niet: de overheid, of werknemers).
_d. Uw huisarts_
Dit is wellicht de arts die u het beste kent. En die ook het meeste af weet van burnout. Echter: burnout komt niet voor in de basisstudie van artsen, en burnout is vaak te gespecialiseerd voor een huisarts. De huisarts wil wellicht doorverwijzen, maar heeft geen tijd om op internet voor u te gaan zoeken wie deskundig is op het gebied van burnout en verwijst daarom vaak door naar zijn 'huispsycholoog'.
Al met al:
* de baas probeert of toch nog werk gedaan te krijgen, of geeft de hoop op op u....er is meestal geen tussenweg waarbij de baas ziet dat 3-6 maanden herstel ertoe kan leiden dat u het werk weer aan kunt en een gewilde kracht bent
* personeelszaken gaan vaak budget bezuinigen. Pas onder druk van Stichting Burnout en/of het UWV gaan zij geld uitgeven aan externe burnoutbegeleiding. En dit terwijl de Wet Verbetering Poortwachter externe reintegratiebegeleiding verplicht. Personeelszaken behartigt de belangen van hun bazen, niet zozeer van de werknemers.
* de arbo-arts zal veelal rust voorschrijven en u over 2 a 6 weken terug willen zien. Maar een interventie of begeleidingstraject voor de tussentijd heeft hij/zij niet
* de huisarts zou vaak willen, maar weet niet wie gespecialiseerd is in burnoutbegeleiding.

*Wie betaalt het?*
Burnout voelt ellendig en zorgt voor de nodige afwezigheid op het werk, dus is er altijd wel iemand te vinden die voor burnoutherstelbegeleiding betaalt.
** 1. Werkgever*
Volgens de WVP, Wet Verbetering Poortwachter, is de werkgever verplicht samen met u een reintegratieplan op te stellen en een extern reintegratiebureau te betalen.
Formeel heeft een werkgever er ook belang bij: als de werkgever niets doet, kan het UWV verbieden na 2 jaar ziekte te ontslaan, kan het UWV de werkgever boetes opleggen etc.
Ook is het voor een werkgever voordelig om externe reintegratie te betalen, immers: als u beter wordt heeft de werkgever iets aan u en externe reintegratie is veel goedkoper dan 2 jaar salaris.
Het heeft geen zin als de werkgever u opscheept met een coach of cursus die u niet ziet zitten: bij onvoldoende klik geneest u toch niet van de overspannenheid of burnout. Ga daarom vrijblijvende gesprekken aan, maak kennis met psychologen of andere burnoutcoaches. U verdient iemand die gespecialiseerd is in burnout - zoals bij Stichting Burnout aangesloten burnoutcoaches.
** 2. UWV*
Veel werkgevers willen niet betalen voor externe reintegratie - al zou het voor hen veel gunstiger zijn dan u ziek te laten. Maar politiek overheerst vaak, zeker bij een afdeling personeelszaken. Het kan zijn dat de totale loonkosten van een bedrijf uit een ander potje komen dan de kosten voor externe reintegratie.....
Wat dan te doen?
Bij Stichting Burnout gaan we dan samen met u een plan opstellen en dat dienen wij dan bij het UWV in. Dan doen we een beroep op het 'persoonsgebonden budget' van het UWV. (Er bestaan veel persoonsgebonden budget, o.a. bij de AWBZ, de sociale dienst..hier wordt het UWV bedoeld). Het UWV betaalt vrijwel altijd het traject als de werkgever niet genoeg geld heeft.
Wat er vaak gebeurt is dat de werkgever geld zat heeft, maar dat 'schraalhans keukenmeester is' en dan verhaalt het UWV de kosten bij de werkgever.
Als u dus ergens in dienst bent, komt het vrijwel altijd goed! 
** 3. U*
U kunt natuurlijk ook een burnouttraject zelf betalen. Reken minstens op 10 sessies a 150 euro per sessie dus 1500 euro. Nederland is al lang geen verzorgingsstaat meer, dus het is te hopen voor u dat u in goede tijden hebt gespaard - of anderszins overwaarde van uw huis oversluit of dergelijke maatregelen neemt om in slechte tijden, zoals overspannenheid of burnout, hulp te betalen.
Zo lang u overspannen bent of burnout lijdt u, en zal het u moeilijk vallen werk te krijgen of te accepteren. Door nu geld uit te geven aan een goed burnout traject maakt u zichzelf weer gezond en kunt u daarna weer inkomsten verwerven.
** 4. Verzekering*
e vergoedingen hangen erg af van het soort polis en de verzekeraar (lees onderstaand verder).
Bij Stichting Burnout aangesloten psychologen zijn in het algemeen NIET eerstelijns of GZ psychologen of BIG psychologen (wel NIP).
De kosten voor een burnout traject zijn minimaal 10 sessies a 150 euro dus 1500 euro.
Het is gemakkelijk als u een zorgverzekering hebt gekozen op 'restitutiebasis'. Met gecontracteerde zorg bent u afhankelijk waar uw verzekeraar u naar toe stuurt - met restitutie kunt u gaan naar wie u wilt en later een deel van de kosten terugvragen. Dat geeft meer keuzevrijheid. Verzekeraars neigen er toe steeds minder te vergoeden.
Als u:
* een polis hebt op restitutiebasis krijgt u dus alles vergoed (tenzij de verzekering het bedrag per jaar maximaliseert of een GZ-psycholoog voorschrijft)
voor de rest:
* kunt u naar aanleiding van ons minimum van 10 sessies maal 150 euro (niet BIG of GZ of eerstelijns) uitrekenen hoeveel u eventueel zelf moet bijleggen naast de verzekeraar.
** 5. PGB (persoons gebonden budget)*
Op www.pgb.nl staat uitgelegd wat een persoonsgebonden budget in het kader van de AWBZ is. Het gaat u in dit geval niet om huidshoudelijke hulp, maar 'activerende begeleiding'. Als u kiest voor een coach van Stichting Burnout, gaan wij samen met u de procedure door.
Het komt er op neer dat u naar een indicatieorgaan moet, een locale vestiging van CIZ. Zij bepalen of u een bepaalde 'indicatie' krijgt en een budget. Met dat budget kunt u burnoutbegeleiding inkopen!
*Hoe dan ook: bij Stichting Burnout:*
1. kunt u een eerste gratis, vrijblijvend gesprek krijgen met een burnout coach
(en let op, bijna alle andere organisaties willen u laten betalen vanaf de eerste minuut terwijl u de coach noch de aanpak kent)
2. helpen wij u financiering voor elkaar te krijgen. Wij denken met u mee en proberen tips te geven hoe budget te krijgen voor uw begeleiding. Wij contacteren werkgever of UWV voor u, en als u het nummer geeft van uw verzekeringspolis en de naam van uw verzekeraar willen wij ook die bellen om te weten wat u vergoed krijgt.
Stichting Burnout krijgt geen enkele subsidie, dus moeten wij private financiering krijgen. Maar wij kijken met u mee. 

_(Bron: burnout.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Typische burnoutsituaties*
Afhankelijk van de persoon kunnen onbalansen in een of meer van bovenstaande situaties worden 'overleefd'; echter, het structurele bestaan van een of meerdere van bovenstaande situaties zorgt voor emotionele uitputting waardoor een medewerker zijn/haar energie niet optimaal aan een constructief organisatorisch doel kan geven. Onderstaand volgt uitleg van de 6 basisituaties.
*1) emotionele overbelasting*
Eerst was er stress, omtrent het vele 'gezeur' van mensen aan uw hoofd en uw niet-slagen om er naar uw smaak (of smaak van de omgeving) toch iets constructiefs van te maken. U voelt het beroep dat op u gedaan wordt langzaam aan als een serie 'aanslagen' die op u worden gedaan. Het emotionele beroep op uzelf zou noch meevallen, ware het niet dat elk beroep op u een emotionele nasleep heeft en u uitput.
Vaak vindt de emotionele uitputting juist in het intermenselijke contact plaats. Als u alle taakjes zou kunnen uitvoeren achter uw PC zonder emotionele reacties van anderen te krijgen zou u waarschijnlijk totaal niet overbelast zijn...het is echter de 'ondankbaarheid' of andere emotionele lading die aan uw interactie met de omgeving maakt dat u zich burnout gaat voelen.
*2) gebrek aan controle*
Controle over de wijze van uitvoering van het werk is heel belangrijk als men zich zorgen gaat maken over het wel of niet halen van een bepaald resultaat. Indien men zich 'afgerekend' voelt op een bepaald resultaat en manier van handelen, maar zelf weinig of niets te zeggen heeft, ervaart men een gebrek aan controle. Een proces van zich zorgen maken en emotionele uitputting start.
Met name de afhankelijkheid van anderen die een ander belang dan u hebben terwijl u consequenties zult voelen van het resultaat werken negatief.
*3) gebrek aan 'beloning' (perceptie)*
Een belangrijke beloning is niet-geldelijke beloning: het goed bedanken van mensen aan wie je de weg hebt gevraagd, chauffeurs die je voorrang hebben verleend, mensen die een extra inspanning hebben gedaan om aan je wensen te voldoen.
Ook het positief karakteriseren van de specifieke eigenschappen van een persoon en het verband tussen de inspanningen van die persoon en het latere succes geeft veel energie. 'Goh, wat kan jij klanten goed inkoppen aan de telefoon, zonder jouw zouden we de helft van de nieuwe klanten kwijt raken!' is een prima compliment: het is specifiek op de persoon toegesneden, waar en beschrijft het verband tussen de persoon en diens unieke bijdrage aan de organisatie.
Een algemener compliment van 'goed gedaan het laatste jaar' geeft veel minder energie, zeker als de ontvanger van het compliment niet echt weet waar het aan gerelateerd is.
Complimenten en waardering zijn broodnodig en kunnen niet door geld worden vervangen.
Aan de andere kant is het niet de bedoeling dat door niet-geldelijke waardering geld wordt uitgespaard. De jonge leraar Wijnand wordt op de gemengde school in Spijkenisse zowel door leerlingen als collega-vakkrachten erg gewaardeerd. Hij is laatst zelfs op TV geweest. Toch verzucht hij: 'Tja, het is frustrerend hoeveel je er per jaar bij krijgt. Maximaal 0,6% afgezien van inflatie. Zo lukt het ons nooit om te verhuizen...'.
*4) uiteenvallen van sociaal mededogen/sociale eenheid -> 'sociaal verziekte omgeving'*
Op hoofdkantoren is een sociaal vertekende situatie vaak aanwezig. Het verband met een concreet resultaat wordt vaak abstracter, en het wordt meer van belang hoe je erbij loopt, hoe vroeg je begint en hoe laat je eindigt, en het beeld dat collega's van je hebben wordt alles bepalend.
Omdat het verband tussen promotie en imago sterk wordt, wordt het voor sommigen verleidelijk om intern aan imago-maximalisatie te doen. Het kan hierbij voorkomen dat de competitie 'cut-throat' wordt: bijna alle, niet-strafbare middelen om een ander in diskrediet te brengen zijn geoorloofd. Een ander moet je niet rechtstreeks zwart maken, maar heel subtiel: 'Joh, dat jij dat project aan Jan hebt gegeven' - 'Ja, en waarom niet?' - 'Nou, het is een hele verantwoordelijkheid. Ik hoop eerlijk gezegd dat hij het aan kan. Hij heeft veel kwaliteiten...ach, waarschijnlijk gaat het wel goed. Trouwens, dat rapport neem ik vanavond mee naar huis en ik bericht je morgen wat ik ervan vind. Prettige avond he!'.
Deze collega heeft bewust en heel subtiel tegelijkertijd a) twijfel gezaaid over Jan (en hierbij schijnheilig het woord 'eerlijk gezegd' gebruikt' b) zelf een wit voetje gehaald door te reppen over een rapport mee naar huis nemen c) de band met de luisteraar (baas?) versterkt door hem expliciet een prettige avond toe te wensen.
De bovenstaande hoofdpersoon heeft niets strafbaars gedaan, er is geen onvertogen woord uit zijn mond gekomen, hij heeft zich totaal sociaal wenselijk gedragen...maar als iedereen zich zo opstelt zal het u duidelijk zijn dat de sfeer totaal verziekt wordt op dat kantoor.
Als je dan ook nog als collega met een flexplek de werkplek moet delen met gemiddeld 5 collega's, elke uiting over het prive leven meetelt in het collegiale imago zal het duidelijk worden dat je een dag op kantoor begeven en scoiaal gewenst gedragen een hele berg energie kost. Het is te hopen dat het werk inhoudelijk energie brengt, want als dat ook nog ontbreekt staat de verziekte sfeer garant voor een burnout. Behalve natuurlijk voor degenen die bloeien in een 'rat-achtige' omgeving in het volste vertrouwen dat de grootste rat de hoogste positie krijgt.
*5) gebrek aan eerlijkheid (in perceptie)*
Gebrek aan eerlijkheid of 'fairness' kan:
* in relatieve zin zijn (ten opzichte van anderen)
* in absolute zin (ten opzichte van eigen waarden)
Het gaat hier niet om echte eerlijkheid (wat dat ook is), maar de perceptie van eerlijkheid. Minder worden behandeld dan anderen terwijl men zelf meent minstens even veel te kunnen of gepresteerd te hebben is een belangrijke bron van burnout. Eveneens is het gevoel dat men zelf niet fair is behandeld.
*6) conflict van waarden*
Aan het begin van de loopbaan spelen, misschien zelfs meestal, waarden een ondergeschikte rol voor de mensen. Positief en bijna blind enthousiasme overheersen: men wordt aangenomen, er wordt wat van je verwacht, je hoopt als talentvol te worden aangemerkt en je gevoel van eigenwaarde wordt wellicht nog verder onderstreept door de ontvangst van een lease-auto.
Na ca. 5 of 10 jaar werken hebben de meeste mensen de gebruikelijke kantoorpolitiek door. En veel mensen beseffen: het is een kwestie van meedoen of volstaan met minder...of de sfeer doorbreken met eigen en authentieke waarden.

_(Bron: burnout.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Burnout en de medische wereld* 
*Ongeloof van sommige artsen*
Sommige conventionele artsen die weinig literatuur bijlezen over psychische zaken, ontkennen burnout. Ze onderzoeken eerder of er sprake is van depressie....onder 'Verschil burnout met...' wordt het verschil tussen burnout en depressie uitgelegd, evenals in uitgebreid wetenschappelijk onderzoek zoals genoemd onder 'Nog meer over burnout'. Huisartsen krijgen gewoonlijk wel genoeg mensen met burnout zodat zij het zien en geloven. Vergeet niet: artsen hebben gestudeerd voor de fysieke kant van het lichaam en weten gewoonlijk weinig van de psyche af laat staan werkomgevingen buiten de medische wereld. Gelooft uw arts niet in burnout? Confronteer hem of haar met deze site, de literatuur of neem een andere arts!
*Gevaar: personaliseren*
Mensen in de medische wereld zijn er aan gewend zieke mensen te zien en de ziekte als persoonsgebonden te beschouwen, die kan worden genezen buiten de thuisomgeving om waarna een mens 'gewoon gezond' in de werkomgeving kan worden teruggeplaatst. Echter, alle energetische en belangen-interacties tussen een persoon en werkomgeving begrijpen zij slechter, omdat zij niet in een gewone werkomgeving werken (maar in een artsen omgeving waar artsen altijd de baas zijn...en als ze er verstand van zouden hebben zou het ziekteverzuim in de zorg onder niet-artsen niet 10 tot soms 30% bedragen!). Het is niet goed brunout te personaliseren: het heeft altijd te maken met de match omgeving-persoonm zie ook 'Omgeving of persoon', en daarom is een coach met postdoctorale burnout opleiding veel beter als begeleider dan een arts (die schrijft hoogstens het bekende voor: 'Neem 2 weken vrij, daarna wil ik u terug zien, sport en eet gezond' - meer weten ze er niet van)
*Gevaar: weinig verstand van werkomgeving*
Artsen zijn vaak erg gefocust op de medische omgeving en weten van andere werkomgevingen nauwelijks iets af. Laag betaalde functies, dreigementen om een baan te verliezen, zorgen om de eigen waarde op de arbeidsmarkt zijn hun vreemd. Daarom kunnen zij vaak de omgeving - persoon match die burnout tot gevolg had niet goed begrijpen. Een A&O psycholoog of in burnout gespecialiseerde coach die zelf werkomgevingen hebben meegemaakt zijn i.h.a. veel betere begeleiders.
*Van belang: levensinrichting*
Van belang is ook de levensomgeving of levensinrichting van de burnout klant, zeker in tijden van 'ziek thuis'. Als daar weinig poisitieve en sociaal-positieve prikkels zijn en de burnout klant weinig onderneemt, gaat de gemoedstoestand niet echt vooruit. Uw burnoutcoach kan helpen bij de levensinrichting. Immers: bij werk vult het werk het grootste deel van het leven, maar als dat werk weg valt, bijvoorbeeld bij uitval door burnout, is het prive leven soms onvoldoende om rust, warmte, activiteit en inspiratie te vinden.
*Waar artsen nuttig zijn: rust onderschrijven en ... slaappillen*
Een rol waar een arts gewoonlijk wel goed in is: rust voorschrijven en slaappillen. Al beslist de werkgever omtrent wel of niet ziek zijn en NIET de arts, de mening van een arts heeft nu eenmaal (terecht of niet terecht) hoog aanzien.
Verder hebben mensen bij een burnout vaak last van slapeloosheid. Laat u slaappillen voorschrijven door de arts.....dat geeft rust en het nodige nachtelijke herstel. Anders kunt u in een spiraal belanden van alsmaar minder slaap, meer irritatie, niet kunnen genieten overdag en vervolgens weer te gespannen om in slaap te vallen. Slaapproblemen zijn heel gemeen: u zult er nooit aan dood gaan, maar het kan wel elke vorm van constructief leven ondermijnen. Daarom bestaan slaappillen (gelukkig). 

_(Bron: burnout.nl)_

----------


## Scoooter

Helaas zit ik al ruim 5 weken thuis met een Burn-out. Het manifesteerde zich in het "nergens zin meer in hebben", "hoofdpijn", "concentratieproblemen" , "snel prikkelbaar", "niet altijd in staat reëel na te denken", "moe..".

Ik ben daarop naar de huisarts gegaan die meteen met deze conclusie kwam: Je hebt een burn-out. Ook de ARBO-arts was meteen zeker van zijn zaak. De werkgever gebeld dat ik iig 2 weken niet zou komen. Beetje sputteren, maar hij had geen keus.
Ondertussen ben ik "al" 2 maal een bezoek aan de psycholoog gebracht. Deze man zal mij hopelijk wat handvatten geven om hier door te komen. Het lukt mij namelijk nog steeds niet rustig te doen.

Ik ben altijd gewend dat me alles lukt, dat ik een lekker werktempo heb en dat ik door kan gaan. Op aanraden van de psycholoog moet ik dingen doen die ik leuk vind.
Dat doe ik dus steeds, maar telkens gaat het weer fout. Ik begin ergens aan en besef me dat het niet lukt. Ik raak gefrustreerd en wil door gaan! Daardoor wordt ik moe, en ben weer bij af........
Zo gaat het steeds. 
Ik heb er moeite mee mezelf een paar versnellingen terug te schakelen.


Maandag weer een gesprek,en daarbij hoop ik wat aanknooppunten te krijgen!





gr Scoot

----------


## Agnes574

https://www.medblog.be/nl/article/42...oor-burn-outs/ 
Link naar artikel over Burn-out

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Scoot,

Lastig om je rust te nemen als je zo graag wil en gewend bent alles te doen!
Probeer wat ontspanningsoefeningen te doen, misschien dat je dan wat rustiger wordt?
Als je rustiger bent is de kans ook groter dat iets wel lukt.
Sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## mamaleen

Heej allemaal,

Ik heb sinds een aantal maanden last van een burn out. Ik werk heel veel (nee ik ben nieyt gestopt met werken) want ik ben een moeder van 3 jonge kinderenen sinds ik gescheiden ben heb ik het gevoel dat ik nog harder moest werken om alles bij te benen en om alles nog te kunnen financieren. 
Nu wil ik eigenlijk psychologische hulp zoeken, maar ben ik er achter dat psychologische hulp maar voor een drietal sessies is vergoed in je verzekering. Hoe kan iemand met minder geld en burn out klachten dan toch geholpen worden? Heeft iemand tips/ideeen?

ik kijk uit naar jullie reacties.

----------


## jetske

mamaleen: Hopelijk heb je inmiddels hulp gevonden. Anders zoiu ik je de tip willen geven om eens met de bedrijfsarts te gaan praten. een werkgever is hier vaak voor verzekerd dus als je hulp nodig heb, krijg je die via de werkgever. Hoe weet je eigenlijk dat je Burn Out bent? Heeft je huisarts dat geconcludeerd? die moet je dan ook verder kunnen verwijzen.

----------

